# LED wie hell bis Netzhaut beschädigt wird



## Olli-Web (13. Juni 2004)

Servus, wieviel mcd darf eine LED maximal haben ohne das die Netzhaut beschädigt wird.
Gruß
olli


----------



## Spacemonkey (21. Juni 2004)

Soweit ich weiß kommt es nicht nur darauf an wieviel mcd die haben, sondern auch wie lange du reinschaust.
Aber gefährlich werden dürften sie ab 3000 mcd rum.


----------



## BeaTBoxX (29. Juli 2004)

Fuer was steht denn diese Einheit? mcd ?


----------



## Tobias K. (29. Juli 2004)

moin


mcd =
ist einfach die Einheit in der die Leuchtkraft einen Diode angegeben wird.

m = milli
cd = cadela

cadela =
Ein candela ist die Lichtstärke, die eine monochromatische Lichtquelle der Frequenz 540 x 1012 Hertz in eine bestimmte Richtung mit 1/683 Watt pro Steradiant Leistung aussendet. 

Frühere Definition: 60 cd ist die Lichtstärke der 1 cm² großen Öffnung eines schwarzen Körpers mit einer Temperatur von 2042,5 K



Zu der 1. Frage wegen der Gefährlichkeit:
LEDs und Laserdioden werden bei der Frage über die Gefährlichkeit gleich gesetzt und in 5 Klassen eingeteilt.

Klasse 1: Laser/LED, die unter vernünftigerweise vorhersagbaren Betriebsbedingungen sicher sind. 

Klasse 2: Laser/LED im sichtbaren Wellenlängenbereich, gegen die sich das Auge mit dem Lidschlussreflex schützt. 

Klasse 3A: Laser/LED im sichtbaren Bereich, die bei der Betrachtung ohne optische Hilfsmittel (Lupe, Fernglas, Mikroskop) harmlos sind, aber gefährlich sein können, wenn ihre Lichtstrahlen optisch gebündelt werden. 

Klasse 3B: Laser/LED-Strahlen, deren direkter Anblick immer gefährlich ist, deren diffuse Reflektionen jedoch in der Regel harmlos sind. 

Klasse 4: Bei diesen Lasern/LED bergen sogar die diffusen Reflektionen die Gefahr von Augen-/Hautverletzungen und Bränden.


Es kommt natürlich auch auf de Entfernung von der Diode zum Auge an und auf die Dauer in der in das "Licht" geguckt wird


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## BeaTBoxX (29. Juli 2004)

> cadela =
> Ein candela ist die Lichtstärke, die eine monochromatische Lichtquelle der Frequenz 540 x 1012 Hertz in eine bestimmte Richtung mit 1/683 Watt pro Steradiant Leistung aussendet.




-> der Frequenz 540 x 1012 Hertz ? wie kommt das denn zustande oder isses ein Vertipper


----------



## Tobias K. (29. Juli 2004)

moin


Wieso?!
Sind doch nur  546480Hz oder 546,48MHz oder 0,54648GHz.

Das ist doch heut zu tage auch nichts mehr.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## JohannesR (29. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von umbrasaxum _
> *m = milli
> cd = cadela*



Ca*n*dela, lat. Kerze. Und es sind 10^12, nicht 1012 Hertz.  Scheiss Copy & Paste. 

Und dann ist es ein bisschen mehr. Ausserdem hat das mit "heutzutage" nichts zu tun, das Licht hatte damals schon so eine Frequenz.


----------



## Tobias K. (29. Juli 2004)

moin


Ja hab mich versehen.
Allerdings kein copy & paste sondern falsch abgeschrieben.

Aber "heut zu tage" ist schon richtig.
Erzähl mal im Mittelalter jemanden das etwas 3 Milliarden mal pro Sekunde passiert.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## JohannesR (30. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von umbrasaxum _
> *moin
> 
> 
> ...



Ändert nichts an der Tatsache, dass es passiert...
Und du hast es kopiert, von Wikipedia. 

Bastard Mod From Hell sieht alles.


----------



## Tobias K. (30. Juli 2004)

moin


Nein von Wikipedia hab ich es nicht! Da steht ja wohl was anderes...

Weiss jetzt aber auch nciht mehr voher ich es hab.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------

